

An html sanitizer for C# - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/03/04/a-html-sanitizer-for-c/

======
greyman
What exactly does it do?

~~~
wesley
Supposedly prevents XSS attacks via submitted HTML.

------
robicch
exactly! it try to remove "risky" tags from user inputs

